# Ultrasonic systems for gun cleaning....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been looking at ultrasonic systems for a couple of years now and would really like to consider one. I have heard mostly positive things about them, but have also heard from some who say they aren't worth it.

Have any of you used one, or done any research on them? As we shoot more (we shot 400 rounds last week, and put 650 rounds down range today), it would be nice to have something to help save some time on cleaning. I spent 4 hours tonight thoroughly cleaning just 3 handguns and gun cleaning is not really something I enjoy to be honest.

Anyway, i'd appreciate any thoughts or opinions you guys might have on this method of cleaning. I know it's not an end all, but it could prove to be a big help for me.

Thanks!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, you disappoint me young man. Cleaning is one of my favorite things to do. And how is it exactly I've been home home and online for over an hour and you haven't once popped online?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Wow, you disappoint me young man. Cleaning is one of my favorite things to do. And how is it exactly I've been home home and online for over an hour and you haven't once popped online?


When you start shooting your guns again, look me up and we can talk. Until then, please drop in so you can clean MINE!









Cleaning the 1911's tonight felt like cleaning an AR and I do NOT like that kind of chore. I had to soak the entire gun in break free for an hour just to get stuff moving!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tell you what...just send them to me...I will make sure they get cleaned and put away..no fuss no mess.

Simple, easy and you get to buy more


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have heard that if you have a really gunked up gun the ultrasonics are a real time saver compared to a rod and brush, but I don't let mine get that bad, even when shooting lead out of handguns mine don't seem to get that bad unless I load them hot. If I want to shoot hot I go with jackets. Also a couple of rubber plugs from a hobby shop and a good dose of a cleaner of your choice will, overnight, clean up about anything. Or you could just send them to OAC.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw some where that sold ultrasonic brass cleaners, it is supposed to get the primer pockets and inside of brass all cleaned up.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I bit the proverbial bullet and went for it today. I wasn't just thinking about gun cleaning, but my brass, and my wife's jewelry too. $500 was a lot to swallow, but I think we will get our money out of it. I currently clean my brass in a normal tumbler but it never gets clean on the inside around the primer pocket. I hope to use the ultrasonic unit to help with that.

Decided on this unit from SharpetTek. It's the only one at this price point I have found with a poly tray. Scratched guns and jewelry are not something I want so that sounded good.









I'll keep you guys posted. Free ultrasonic cleaning for anyone who wants to come to Texas and hunt or shoot with me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks like a pretty nice sized unit Chris, how big is the basket ? Will it fit a 16" ar barrel ?
Are you using corn cob or walnut in your vibratory cleaner. I have found that walnut works best, I buy it at the pet store, they sell it for bedding or cage liner for birds.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That looks like a pretty nice sized unit Chris, how big is the basket ? Will it fit a 16" ar barrel ?
> Are you using corn cob or walnut in your vibratory cleaner. I have found that walnut works best, I buy it at the pet store, they sell it for bedding or cage liner for birds.


It' not that big. The ones big enough to hold rifle barrels are BIG money. This one is 12" × 6" × 3.75" (L × W × H) This page has a little more info: http://www.sharpertek.com/shulhaclpa.html

I'm using the corn cob right now, never knew about the walnut. I'll have to try that when I run out. I actually haven't even started reloading yet. I'm just keeping and cleaning all of my brass now for when I do. I've got all the equipment, just haven't taken the time to set it all up and it's not something I want to get into unless I can be really organized with it.

Thanks for the walnut info!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't read the description, my bad, although it looks bigger than that in the picture, I should have known by the gallon describer.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I show one in Natchezss that is made/sold by Hornady that is for brass cleaning, it will hold 200 - 223 or 100 - 308. it is less than $100 plus shipping and they have a cleaner solution good for 65 batches.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris, How are you liking this cleaner by now ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Chris, How are you liking this cleaner by now ?


Still getting used to it. It does an amazing job cleaning. Dirt comes out of places you didn't even know existed. Even clean guns will have long strings of dirt floating out of tiny crevices. It's pretty neat to watch. I'll have to shoot a video of it cleaning my 1911 when I get back from the range this weekend.

The one thing I don't like is that he oil bath that you give it after the cleaning leaves it LOADED with oil and tough to wipe down. Well all know that over lubricating can be just as bad as not lubricating at all, so the idea of dropping the entire gun into thick oil just doesn't seem right to me. I am looking into other oil options for it right now.

Overall i'd say its great if you have a lot of guns to clean, or just a super dirty gun that you want cleaned in 15 minutes instead of an hour or two. For just a single cleaning, or simple wipedown after a few shots at the range.... it might be too much of a hassle for that.

Will keep you posted....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Why not just place a pan on top of your compressor fill it with medium and let it run ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I feel obligated to post a follow-up to this. I am not impressed anymore. More work than normal cleaning, and when the guns are really dirty, it almost just bakes the stuff onto the gun.

I might make a mess of 3-4 dish towels and 10 cleaning patches when cleaning a 1911 normally, but I think that's the easy way to do it. This ultrasonic cleaner takes up more room, creates more of a mess, and is harder to clean up.

Going to keep the machine around for brass and jewelry, but don't think i'll waste time running guns thru it anymore.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's too bad Chris, I'd look into a vibratory cleaner if I were you. I run walnut from petsmart in mine and have had the same media in it for two years and it still cleans them up nice with a little polish added. I can get several hundred small cases in it at the same time.


----------

